# glucosamine/chondroitin ...when can you start giving it?



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Don't really know. It's in the food I feed Ike, Merrick's Wilderness Blend, an adult food, so maybe once they start on adult food? They age faster than we do, so....?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am using Glycoflex III for Copper, but they have II and I for less severe arthritis. I buy mine at entirelypets and it is about $50 for three months worth. I'm sure the lower doses would be much cheaper. I didn't put any real thought into which brand. AHe was having real issues and a number of forum members recommended glycoflex so I bought it. It is helping.

I don't know when to start it. I don't think it would hurt to start it early, but hopefully someone with more knowledge will chime in.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I started this thread a little while back, I thought it might help you a little bit.

I'm going to ask my breeder once we're closer to take home time. What does yours suggest?

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=72067


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

We use Glycoflex II for Atticus. It has helped his arthritis a lot.

I wouldn't start giving any glucosamine to a dog until they enter adulthood (just my opinion); I would also check with your vet and get his advice. 

My nephew is a chiropractor (vitamins, etc) and for us (we're in our mid-50s), he recommends Glucosamine Chontroitin with MSM. We get them from him--but depending on how 'natural' you want them, various stores offer these supplements in varying strengths at significantly lower prices. We lean toward the organic/natural ones--ones that don't add additional non-organic oils. The Glycoflex we use for Atticus contains the MSM. Their website is www.vetriscience.com if you want to check it out. 

Good luck!

SJ


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I think I started Mira when she was 6 months old, as a preventative since she is a performance dog. The specialist we went to for her hip and elbow prelims and finals believes that all performance dogs should be given glucosamine as a preventative. I don’t see any downside to it. Mira has OFA Excellent hips and Normal elbows.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

It won't hurt anything to start a young dog (other than maybe your pocketbook). I start as soon as they come home (my dogs tend to be fairly active as pups playing with field type work). I would recommend choosing a name brand like the glycoflex or cosequin/dasuquin.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Thank you...Misty is 2 and I want to start her..not sure about when to start Holly she is only 12 weeks...I appreciate your help..and Ill have to remember to ask the vet when I take her for her shots on the 26th


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I always use human grade supplements for my dogs. Human grade (research which ones) can have better sourced ingredients and better quality control. They also tend to be less expensive. I've never given glucosamine to my dogs before age 3 based on the same reasoning that I wouldn't routinely think of an active high school kid taking glucosamine.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I use Glycoflex for Flora, although my vet said that she believed Cosequin was the best, so I might switch over to that when we're done with this bottle.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We've always used Cosequin DS chewables on our dogs, from the day they are adopted. Toby started as a 6 mo old pup (he has strong hips). We tried Dausaquin on Barkley but didn't see any noticeable results so we switched back to the original formulation that's worked so well over the years. 

Even better for hips and joints--omega 3 fish oil supplements! I swear by them myself!


----------



## Cheryl and buddy (Oct 24, 2009)

Synovi G3 turned an old man into a pup again, when they stopped making it I switched to 1-800 PetMeds Super Joint enhancer. Seems to be working fine.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

My dogs have always loved the Dogswell Happy Hips stuff. They have a guide on the back for how many of the "treats" your dog can have a day based on their weight. The sweet potato & chicken ones are a huge hit in our house. =)

http://www.dogswell.com/happy_hips


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

We started giving Max these supplements when he was about 7-7.5 months old. He was showing signs of HD and after x-rays and a vet visit, he was diagnosed with HD. We give him the human grade ones and he gets 2000mg/per day as suggested by our vet. We haven't noticed any 'improvement' yet, but they do take 4-6 weeks to work, so we have a few more weeks to go yet. I would talk to your vet before giving anything, but IMHO, natural supplements can't hurt. I wish I knew before as I would have started giving them to Max earlier to help prevent the detrioration of his joints.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I started giving this to my dogs once they were 4 years old...... They do not have any joint issues that I am aware of so I waited and am just giving it as preventative/maintenance type supplement. If I ever knew about joint issues I probably would have started sooner on it.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Hobbes has been on Tripple Joint Max since 4 months old, when the vet saw unusual wear on his hip xrays.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

We started Brady on glycoflex I when he was about 6 months old. He was diagnosed with panosteitis with a very slight question on one of the elbow joints, so the orthopedist thought it would be a good preventative.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I start my goldens on GlycoFlex around a year old.

They do obedience, agility and field so I figure once active training really starts, i'd like them to have been on supplements for 6 months or so. 

Before a year, I like to let nature take her course other than trying to limit running and jumping.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

IowaGold said:


> It won't hurt anything to start a young dog (other than maybe your pocketbook). I start as soon as they come home (my dogs tend to be fairly active as pups playing with field type work). I would recommend choosing a name brand like the glycoflex or cosequin/dasuquin.


same here; my pup is from conformation lines, but the breeder packet states that glycoflex be given at each meal upon arrival at their new home (8 weeks as per state law here--Florida)


----------

